# Green poohs when breast feeding



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi! 

Bit of a lengthy one  I'm afraid. 

My DS is just over 3 weeks old and exclusively breast fed. He's my second and although didn't get the hang of it as quick as my dd (who was like a SWAT team when it came to feeding- in, on, don't interfere mum- just let me get on with it!) he's definitely cracked it now and latches on quite quickly and feeds happily. 

However, since Friday he's had green rather than yellow poohs most of the time. I assumed this was because he was getting too much foremilk and have made sure he's feeding for at least 30minutes on one boob only and I keep offering him more even after he's pulled off. However, he then started to be sick more after feeding and I didn't notice a massive improvement in the pooh situation although we have had some reassuring yellow poohs. Today I've tried to just chill out and have let him feed whenever he wants for as long as he wants and he's barely been sick but the green poohs continue. 

I called my hv and she said not to worry if he was well hydrated, satisfied after feeding and doing plenty of wet and dirty nappies but it's really bothering me.

I did wonder if it was caused by all the spinach I ate - lol - or if it was a tummy bug- my neice can't over Friday who is 9 months and had an explosive pooh whilst here but he's not showing any signs of being off colour? The poohs don't smell any different either- thru are just green with only little bits of yellow.

He's still slightly jaundiced but we've been discharged from the midwives as its improving and almost gone.

He is alert as much as you would expect for his age and feeds every 2.5-4 hours. 

Any ideas? 

Oh, if he feeds for less than 30mins I go back to that boob next time.

He is quite windy (both ends!) but that's got better in the last 2-3 days and he burps more easily.

Oh, and the only other thing i can think of is I have quite a lot of milk this time round- I'm actually always delighted to feed and am going through 10-14 breast pads a day. 

I'm not taking any meds any more (I had a section) and really feel like I'm letting him down right now :-(

Any advice appreciated.

Katie

Ps he weighed 8lb 8 at birth, lost 6% and was 8lb 12 by day 17.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Katie  first of all congratulations on your new arrival, I think he sound absolutely fine to be honest and if I were you I wouldn't let it bother me, if he were to have picked up a bug he would be poorly with it, I have just done a bit of research and the only thing that is suggested for the reason behind green poo is too much foremilk however you said that he is feeding for good periods of time, as they are not offensive smelling and he is well and gaining weight and having wet nappies etc I really wouldn't worry

Hope this puts your mind at rest a little 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the speedy reply...he's feeding now...last "proper" feed was 4.30 with two small feeds on the one side between 6.30 and 8.30. His nappy which was put on at 6.30 was wet but not as much as earlier in the day after a shorter time (IYKWIM) and hada small amount of bright green pooh in it which of course has made me sad!!

Think I might pop him to clinic tomorrOw to check his weight as its been a week- then ill at least have a number to fallback on when I'm up worrying in the night!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good idea Katie it will put your mind at rest, 

Let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Typical- no clinics anywhere till next week! So instead I've made a dr appt for tomorrow morning so I can weigh him there. oh and of course he's done three normal poohs today now! But still not exactly fed a lot so I think I need to know his weight to put my mind at ease! (and hopefully the green poohs will stay away now I'm feeding repeatedly on each side) will let you know the outcome - thanks so much for your speedy replies. X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem, don't worry I'm sure with lots of your milk he will be absolutely fine but hopefully if his weight is ok this will put your mind at rest

Nic
Xx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well we managed 4 normal poohs yesterday then had two greenies over night so the trend is right, and his night feeds are so short even with feeding on the same side it's not desperately surprising he's not getting the fatty hindmilk in under 5 minutes of boob! He must be hitting the fridge though once I've passed out as he's gained 10 ounces in 10 days and is hovering over the 50th centile! 

So for now I'm feeling better. The gp wants to monitor his jaundice though - it's only really affecting his chest and head now but she's said to worry if I have to wake him for feeds. Not an issue now but how long should I leave him before waking should I need to? At the moment the longest sleep tends to be his first at night and he might feed from 6.30ish on and off and then sleep 7.15-11.45- so about 4 and a half hours. 

Would you let him go any longer?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

At the most I would leave him 4-5 hours so as he is waking before then you won't have anyprobs hopefully, I would expect them to continue monitoring the jaundice I be honest, it's good that they are
Your milk must be good milk or he wouldnt have gained nearly this amount so well done you!!

If I can help with any thing else feel free to give me a shout

Nic
Xx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm hoping the fat from my thighs is passing into the milk! Lol


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha ha

Xx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Quick update... He's on a growth spurt and feeding every 3 hours if not more often (so much for the potential 5 hour gap!  ) I've had only a couple of nappies with greenish pooh in the last 36hrs so it's def working 

I've put the link below to the La Leche League website FAQ which gives detailed info on how to manage over supply and fore milk hind milk imbalance as its been so helpful and I thought someone searching FF. might find it useful

http://www.llli.org/faq/oversupply.html

(must say, for the first time in over a week my boobs actually feel empty ish - no doubt I'll be back worrying about lack of supply!)

Thanks again for your help and support x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem anytime

Nic
Xx


----------

